# Alexander Jenkins



## Studiofreq (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi everyone.
I am a composer who turned into a recording engineer out of curiosity and necessity so I could record my own works. My first several recordings were really quite terrible. I figured if someone else knew how to make it sound good, I could figure it out too. I figured it out, which led to a great way to pay the bills during college years. I wound up engineering for several studios over the years which led to consulting for the top music recording equipment retailer for 5 years. I made this move so I could see my family more than I did as a recording engineer. I didn't really see my family more than I did as an engineer, but I'm glad for the incredible education, and experience of consulting and designing systems for top engineers, musicians & composers.

Now more than 15 years in the music/recording industry, I am composing and doing sound design for 3D stereoscopic animated film, ride film and promos. I mix all the projects in 5.1. Although very comfortable with sound engineering and recording system design, I am feeling quite young in film composing, sound design and surround mixing having only been involved in it consistently for the past 1 1/2 years. I absolutely love being able to have my hands in every part of the audio for these projects! I come from an analog tape based background in recording and was introduced to ProTools when it was still Sound Tools. I started to get serious about sequencing during the early versions of Digital Performer. I stopped using DP about the time MOTU began adding all the audio capability. I use ProTools still for all audio-only recording projects but use Logic Studio for all film projects because of how well it handles surround. I just purchased the Waves 360surround bundle and after using it on the past few projects, can't live without it when working in surround.

I'm happy to share and help others however I can here with recording system operation and design, BUT I am here to be very selfish as well and am hoping to learn how to be more efficient in how I approach these 100+ track projects/templates which are that big simply out of convenience for instrument MIDI tracks and sound effects design. I'm about to reconfigure my system as my focus has moved almost entirely toward surround animated film, ride film. The logical next step is pursuing sound for game. It's time to simplify my life by simplifying my studio. 

I was referred to this forum by a fellow professional composer.
Glad to be here! 

Recent projects this year:
Los Angeles Film School - 5.1 logo promo that plays at the front of the films shown in their theater.
3DFF - 5.1 logo promo for the 3D Film Festival in Hollywood a few months ago. Promo used as a film lead-in throughout the festival.
CGI Studios - Xenopod film and trailer- 5.1 3D stereoscopic animated ride film and pay-per-view for 3D tv viewing. English ride film version with distribution in Canada and Italy. English pay-per-view for the UK, French ppv version for France.
CGI Studios - Future Circus film and trailer -5.1 3D stereoscopic animated film.
CGI Studios - Outpost 12 film and trailer - 5.1 3D stereoscopic animated ride film....just started the project today.

Alexander


----------



## stonzthro (Dec 3, 2010)

Welcome Alex - this is a really great forum filled with tons of great advice (and a few nutjobs).


----------

